# E3 2012 Press Conferences



## Chanser (May 29, 2012)

It's that time again, E3 2012 is upon us to bring hope and joy to many gamers.
Lets start the E3 countdown!



Spoiler: Konami






​*



Pre-Recorded Video Stream*​





Spoiler: Microsoft







​*



**Live Stream 1*​*



**Live Stream 2*​*



**Live Stream 3*​*



Live Stream 4*​*



Live Stream 5*​*



Recorded Stream*​





Spoiler: EA








​*



**Live Stream 1*​*



**Live Stream 2*​*



**Live Stream 3*​*



**Live Stream 4*​*



Live Stream 5*​





Spoiler: Ubisoft






​*



Live Stream 1*​*



Live Stream 2*​*



Live Stream 3*​*



Live Stream 4*​*



Live Stream 5*​





Spoiler: Sony






​*



Live Stream 1*​*



Live Stream 2*​*



Live Stream 3*​*



Live Stream 4*​*



Live Stream 5*​





Spoiler: Nintendo








​*



Live Stream 1*​*



Live Stream 2*​*



Live Stream 3*​*



Live Stream 4*​*



Live Stream 5*​




​*



Live Stream*​



​*



Pre-Recorded Video Stream 1*​*



Pre-Recorded Video Stream 2*​


----------



## heartgold (May 29, 2012)

Just another 6/7 days!

I really want Nintendo and Sony to show some top class games for the 3DS/Vita.

Really excited to see the Wii U as most people are to see what Nintendo has up their sleeves with this console. At the moment it just seems like a Wii HD trying to compete with current gen.


----------



## beta4attack (May 29, 2012)

I think I am the only one excited for Konami's stream!  Anywaaaaay, I am sooo excited and bumped up for both Konami and Nintendo's conferences!!!  (I might as well have a look at Sony's conference)


----------



## Charon (May 29, 2012)

Nintendos was kind of meh last year, but this time.. the sky is the limit.

Now get on the hype train.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNMsik7C8eQ


----------



## Skelletonike (May 29, 2012)

I'm pretty interested in Konami's (mainly due to Castlevania), Microsoft's (well, I own a 360 so I hope they show something cool), Sony (wonder if they'll show any awesome rpg) and Nintendo's (3DS games and Wii U info, and they'd better announce MH for Europe and US)


----------



## Satangel (May 29, 2012)

Right in the middle of exams, like always. Thanks E3 for my yearly fucked up grades!


----------



## Langin (May 29, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Right in the middle of exams, like always. Thanks E3 for my yearly fucked up grades!



Same here... ._.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 29, 2012)

woot, E3 already around the corner? I guess if you are busy you don't notice how fast time flies


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 29, 2012)

Probably gonna see 'em all except for Konami and Nintendo due to my schedule.

They're usually nice to listen to in the background or talk about with friends on a Skype chat.


----------



## Fibrizo (May 29, 2012)

gona watch just the Nintendo one  live and the others later due  to the time i wish they were all in the same day.




This E3 will destroy and make lots of things.

Can the vita be save ?

Will  the wiiu live up to the hype ?

What new games are coming to the 3ds ?

Can Microsoft keep up with the Kinect garbage ?

Is Pc gaming dead ?


----------



## TLOZ (May 29, 2012)

Fibrizo said:


> Will  the wiiu live up to the hype ?
> 
> Can Microsoft keep up with the Kinect garbage ?
> 
> Is Pc gaming dead ?



1. If we can trust leaked information, it will overcome expectations.

2. They will force to keep up the garbage. Noboday wanted it in the first place. Remember that there'll be a Kinect for Windows... Gee.

3. Wut? Since when? Isn't it more like: Will console gaming die? I think they can coexist just fine.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 29, 2012)

Going to watch Nintendo's conference and maybe Sony's. Not even going to bother with Microsoft's conference as they're usually shit. It'll be interesting to see how Sony tries to save the Vita at their conference.

With the Wii U's proper unveiling and some new 3DS games, I'm extremely excited for Nintendo's conference!

*HYYYYYYPE*


----------



## Skelletonike (May 29, 2012)

Fibrizo said:


> gona watch just the Nintendo one  live and the others later due  to the time i wish they were all in the same day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andy26129 (May 29, 2012)

Sweeet cant wait!!!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 29, 2012)

Fibrizo said:


> Can Microsoft keep up with the Kinect garbage ?


Duh. Kinect is making Microsoft tons of money without alienating the core market.


----------



## prowler (May 29, 2012)




----------



## TLOZ (May 29, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Can Microsoft keep up with the Kinect garbage ?
> *Kinect itself is actually pretty smart, the way they use it in most games is bad tho, it's an awesome idea gone terribly wrong, but most new things end up like that in the gaming industry it seems.*



Kinect isn't all that bad..., but only ONE sensor bar can and WILL never work correctly (e.g. put your arm in front of your body and Kinect will - no matter what game you're playing - fail to recognize anything since the depth perception isn't good enough). And Microsoft refuses to update the hardware. But then again, who really has the space to setup multiple Kinect units? For a lot of games I feel that they would've been better - wouldn't they have been on Kinect.

Kinect is something you use for partygames. It's the same thing as it was for the Wii: Motion controls are fun for about a couple days, and then they become just tedious. I don't think any of you (who owns a Wii, of course) has played Wii Sports lately?


----------



## Nah3DS (May 29, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Right in the middle of exams, like always. Thanks E3 for my yearly fucked up grades!


that's sooo true!!


----------



## machomuu (May 29, 2012)

I'm really excited for Nintendo and am pretty excited for Sony.  Xbox'll be interesting, no doubt; it'll be better than last year (well, all of them will, really, but out of the three Xbox didn't do too great last year).  This'll probably be the best E3 in at least 2-3 years.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (May 29, 2012)

Why can't they just tell us what they're announcing in advance, so we don't have to waste time watching streams full of stuff we don't care about and get disappointed in the end? The actual E3 show has disappointed me every time because I have to waste my time in boredom until they start showing something I'm actually interested in. I don't care about Call of Duty or the new Dance Central spinoff sequel side game extravaganza...

At least announce something that's going to get the entire Internet excited, like some obscure Japanese game the Internet's been demanding for years.


----------



## machomuu (May 29, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Why can't they just tell us what they're announcing in advance, so we don't have to waste time watching streams full of stuff we don't care about and get disappointed in the end? The actual E3 show has disappointed me every time because I have to waste my time in boredom until they start showing something I'm actually interested in. I don't care about Call of Duty or the new Dance Central spinoff sequel side game extravaganza...
> 
> At least announce something that's going to get the entire Internet excited, like some obscure Japanese game the Internet's been demanding for years.


That ruins the suspense.  It feels awesome when they surprise everyone with an announcement at E3, I much prefer it to them announcing games beforehand.  Heck, it's because of the surprise that I'm interested in E3, for the most part.


----------



## Skelletonike (May 29, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Why can't they just tell us what they're announcing in advance, so we don't have to waste time watching streams full of stuff we don't care about and get disappointed in the end? The actual E3 show has disappointed me every time because I have to waste my time in boredom until they start showing something I'm actually interested in. I don't care about Call of Duty or the new Dance Central spinoff sequel side game extravaganza...
> 
> At least announce something that's going to get the entire Internet excited, like some obscure Japanese game the Internet's been demanding for years.



You do realise that most people actually couldn't care less about Japanese games?
Nowadays people care more about FPS's like a CoD sequel or something similar, of course, there's also all those people that only play Japanese games, even if it's a crappy game, just because it's Japanese it makes it instantly good. x.x"
In those kinds of events the one thing that they want, is attention and to get more people interested in stuff, if they just show something that no one has ever heard of, who the hell would care? The main audience wouldn't, and that's who they target in these things.

Edit: Also, like machomuu said, the suspense is also a pretty cool thing.


----------



## GameWinner (May 29, 2012)

Gonna watch all except Microsoft's and EA's. Seriously Microsoft's last two E3 conferences were crap.


----------



## Rasas (May 29, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Why can't they just tell us what they're announcing in advance, so we don't have to waste time watching streams full of stuff we don't care about and get disappointed in the end? The actual E3 show has disappointed me every time because I have to waste my time in boredom until they start showing something I'm actually interested in. I don't care about Call of Duty or the new Dance Central spinoff sequel side game extravaganza...
> 
> At least announce something that's going to get the entire Internet excited, like some obscure Japanese game the Internet's been demanding for years.



No one is forcing you to watch it. Journalists and users will make a summary of events for you so you don't have to watch it.


----------



## machomuu (May 29, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't they just tell us what they're announcing in advance, so we don't have to waste time watching streams full of stuff we don't care about and get disappointed in the end? The actual E3 show has disappointed me every time because I have to waste my time in boredom until they start showing something I'm actually interested in. I don't care about Call of Duty or the new Dance Central spinoff sequel side game extravaganza...
> ...


Perfect explanation of the mainstream gamer and the wapanese hipster gamer at E3 (and in general), and a sad truth, as well.  It's all about exposure; why waste your time showing people a game that they've never heard of and probably won't care about?  It's not the type of thought that I actually endorse, but it's in each company's best interest to gain as much fan fare as possible, and to leave the more obscure game on the E3 floor to be played by those attending.

Also, I


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (May 29, 2012)

machomuu said:


> That ruins the suspense.  It feels awesome when they surprise everyone with an announcement at E3, I much prefer it to them announcing games beforehand.  Heck, it's because of the surprise that I'm interested in E3, for the most part.


I know, but I don't really like it when the "surprise" is an entire conference filled with games I would rather have not even known existed. I can't even remember the last time I was even excited for anything in a Microsoft or Sony conference.



Rasas said:


> No one is forcing you to watch it. Journalists and users will make a summary of events for you so you don't have to watch it.


I had to look at the summaries last year and wait for the Youtube videos to pop up just because Youtube's E3 stream player wasn't working correctly. It wasn't very fun at all because the videos of the things I wanted to see most took the longest time before they were put up.

I'd rather just watch it all live so I won't look like I'm behind the times. Also, if I know what times everything is going to be demoed in the conference then I at least know what time I have to have the E3 stream player to be fixed properly if it's still malfunctioning from last year.



machomuu said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > You do realise that most people actually couldn't care less about Japanese games?
> ...


----------



## matpower (May 29, 2012)

I will watch all conferences except the Microsoft and EA.
I want to see the Wii u and some games for 3DS


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (May 29, 2012)

matpower said:


> I want to see the Wii u and some games for 3DS


I'm just hoping they're still going to show some Wii and DS games. I don't yet have a Wii U or 3DS, and would like at least some games to come to the not-yet-dead console and handheld.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 29, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Why can't they just tell us what they're announcing in advance, so we don't have to waste time watching streams full of stuff we don't care about and get disappointed in the end? The actual E3 show has disappointed me every time because I have to waste my time in boredom until they start showing something I'm actually interested in. I don't care about Call of Duty or the new Dance Central spinoff sequel side game extravaganza...
> 
> At least announce something that's going to get the entire Internet excited, like some obscure Japanese game the Internet's been demanding for years.




Because this is an Industry show. The only reason they have public streams, is because if they didn't, there would be an alarmingly high number of jerkoffs trying to sneak in. Believe it or not, the show is not for you; The end-user.


----------



## chris888222 (May 29, 2012)

I'll only watch Sony and Nintendo for future 3DS and Vita releases.

Probably also for the Wii U launch price.


----------



## Pablo3DS (May 30, 2012)

OMG I'm gonna watch all !! *_*


----------



## LightyKD (May 30, 2012)

It would be nice if I could find high quality versions of every Nintendo conference since 2003... well maybe skip 2003  That one wasn't so exciting


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 30, 2012)

GameWinner said:


> Gonna watch all except Microsoft's and EA's. Seriously Microsoft's last two E3 conferences were crap.



Microsoft conferences are always crap.

I love the Xbox, I like Microsoft, but E3 for them is always shit. Third parties I'm interested in aren't announced at their conference, their first parties/exclusives are unexciting, and the rest of it is just Kinect stuff which no one cares about. I mean if they do something interesting like announce a new console or some major improvements to Xbox Live then I'll say it was worth watching but otherwise it'll be white noise to me.


----------



## Gahars (May 30, 2012)

Just figured it was worth sharing: an article detailing why this year's conference will be very much like E3 2004.

Anyway, I'm looking forward to a surprise announcement from Valve about that long awaited sequel they've been working on. Finally, the world will see Ricochet 2!


----------



## machomuu (May 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> > Gonna watch all except Microsoft's and EA's. Seriously Microsoft's last two E3 conferences were crap.
> ...


Oh God, I just remembered...this year they're going to showcase Dragon Ball Z Kinect (probably not during they're presentation), and as much as I love DBZ...Oh...oh God.


Spoiler



[yt]zaiIGgWcPwc[/yt]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 30, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Oh God, I just remembered...this year they're going to showcase Dragon Ball Z Kinect (probably not during they're presentation), and as much as I love DBZ...Oh...oh God.



The name itself contains two bad things: Dragon Ball Z and Kinect. So it can't be good in any way.

Unless your name is Jayden and you're a Super Saiyan.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (May 30, 2012)

Big N... Sony, Konami and Crapcom are my main interest for now.


----------



## Costello (May 30, 2012)

thanks Chanser for the great post!

also, I am looking forward to Konami's conference.
I want to see a good old MGS game like they used to make them (MGS 1, 2, 3, the real deal)
an announcement could happen! I am hopeful!


----------



## triassic911 (May 30, 2012)

Can't wait for this. Do you guys use some sort of chatroom while watching? I remember a few years back I used netbattle (pokemon battling simulator) to chat with people while we were watching e3.


----------



## Costello (May 30, 2012)

well, GBAtemp's IRC channels are always open


----------



## Hadrian (May 30, 2012)

For whatever reason Sony & Microsoft do really dull conferences, it's not like they don't have great games to show its just the way they show them. However I do still watch them for the odd "and I'm proud to announce..." moment where the audience doesn't give a slightest fuck and also when someone makes a joke and they wait for laughs that never come.

Nintendo ones are "ooh cool yeah" followed by "don't care don't care" and then they end with "fuck yeah"...its like watching The Walking Dead.




TLOZ said:


> I don't think any of you (who owns a Wii, of course) has played Wii Sports lately?


No we've moved on to Wii Sports Resort, which I played yesterday.


----------



## chris888222 (May 30, 2012)

Just a FYI: Nintendo has *two* streams. One on the presentation and the other for software.


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 30, 2012)

i cant wait for Ubisoft to show their final AC3 game!


----------



## naved.islam14 (May 30, 2012)

EON said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Right in the middle of exams, like always. Thanks E3 for my yearly fucked up grades!
> ...



Couldn't be more true...


----------



## chris888222 (May 30, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Right in the middle of exams, like always. Thanks E3 for my yearly fucked up grades!


E3 happens during my summer vacation.

However the hype and anticipation before it makes my exams flunk. :/


----------



## heartgold (May 30, 2012)

Nintendo also has a live stream for software showcase, do not miss!


----------



## Etkar.H (May 30, 2012)

Kona mi (Konami) means ''my wife'' in norwegian. xD


----------



## jalaneme (May 30, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Just another 6/7 days!
> 
> I really want Nintendo and Sony to show some top class games for the 3DS/Vita.
> 
> Really excited to see the Wii U as most people are to see what Nintendo has up their sleeves with this console. At the moment it just seems like a Wii HD trying to compete with current gen.



it goes so quickly doesn't it? btw does anyone know the UK times for sony microsoft and nintendo E3? thanks in advance., if i miss them i will prob watch them later as i am short for time as it is anyway.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 30, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> No we've moved on to Wii Sports Resort, which I played yesterday.



I thought we moved on to Red Steel 2 aka the best motion controlled game ever made.

But I guess I'm excited in general this year with all the "new console" rumors. Even if it's a "semi-reveal" like Nintendo did with the Wii U last year and Sony when the Vita was just a "NGP", it'd be nice to get some info on new consoles. Although it could end up being another Wii U fiasco where it's nothing but rumor this, rumor that for a year.

I'm mainly looking forward to some Vita news and new Xbox/Playstation if they're even there. Software wise, I dunno. Metal Gear Rising looks promising, maybe MGS5, some Vita games, anything from Valve, I don't really know. Maybe some more info on last year's E3 games. I mean what ever happened to Brothers in Arms: Furious Four? Or Fortnite? Well I was only interested in Fortnite but you know what I mean. There was also another co-op shooter futuristic game that I forget the name of but had a reveal.


----------



## triassic911 (May 30, 2012)

Costello said:


> well, GBAtemp's IRC channels are always open


Yeah, but everyone is always idling. No one really chats except 1 or 2 people at a time.


----------



## Hadrian (May 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > No we've moved on to Wii Sports Resort, which I played yesterday.
> ...


I wasn't aware that that was a sports game.

Anyway you're wrong, Star Wars Kinect man...best thing related to Star Wars ever.


----------



## heartgold (May 30, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Just another 6/7 days!
> ...


Sure.

Microsoft - Monday  6PM
Sony - Tuesday 2:00AM
Nintendo - Tuesday 5PM


----------



## machomuu (May 30, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Costello said:
> 
> 
> > well, GBAtemp's IRC channels are always open
> ...


That's why you need to visit the Shoutbox!


----------



## Hadrian (May 30, 2012)

Yeah I think last year I stuck to the shoutbox, IRC seems too much of a clusterfuck at E3 times.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 30, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Costello said:
> 
> 
> > well, GBAtemp's IRC channels are always open
> ...


It should be pretty active at E3.

Oh and IRC > Current Shoutbox.


----------



## tatripp (May 31, 2012)

I think this is the year that they finally announce the dreamcast 2. Anyone with me?


----------



## Hadrian (May 31, 2012)

tatripp said:


> I think this is the year that they finally announce the dreamcast 2. Anyone with me?


It was already released in 2001, only it was called Xbox and Microsoft manufactured it.

Seriously if there was ever was a DC2 it would have been what MS did and also Sega supported it better and gave it better games that GC/PS2 example Jet Set Radio Future, Panzer Dragoon Orta, Crazy Taxi 3, Outrun, Otogi series & Shenmue III...had they not cancelled it. It's also been by mention many time by those in Sega & MS that there were plans for the Xbox to be backwards compatible with DC games as well.


----------



## jalaneme (May 31, 2012)

heartgold said:


> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...



thanks.


----------



## Charon (May 31, 2012)

UK ones are 1 hour earlier than those though, since these are my times.


----------



## Costello (Jun 1, 2012)

the konami show thingy was shit as expected.
they didnt announce a new MGS game


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 1, 2012)

How I feel after watching Konami's Conference:


----------



## Gahars (Jun 1, 2012)

B-Blue said:


> How I feel after watching Konami's Conference:



That is the best gif I have seen in quite a while.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 1, 2012)

Wait, what? Konami had their conference already?? What did I miss??? Someone should put the dates of these things on the first post...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 1, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Wait, what? Konami had their conference already?? *What did I miss???* Someone should put the dates of these things on the first post...


Nothing.

Well maybe one Metal Gear Rising trailer.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 1, 2012)

soulx said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, what? Konami had their conference already?? *What did I miss???* Someone should put the dates of these things on the first post...
> ...


Do you happen to have the future dates or maybe where I can find them?? I don't want to miss another conference...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 1, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > triassic911 said:
> ...


The first post in this thread.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 1, 2012)

soulx said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, what? Konami had their conference already?? *What did I miss???* Someone should put the dates of these things on the first post...
> ...



God you're dumb obviously everyone wanted Lords of Shadow 2.

KONAMI ALWAYS DELIVERS.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 2, 2012)

Just saw Konami's from the first post. It was meh.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 2, 2012)

Also, is there a place these e3 conferences will be archived for those who cannot see it live?


----------



## Charon (Jun 2, 2012)

B-Blue said:


> How I feel after watching Konami's Conference:



Whoa, someone put more effort into that animation than konami into their show!


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 2, 2012)

they are probably holding out and going to announce something during one of the big 3 conferences instead


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 2, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> they are probably holding out and going to announce something during one of the big 3 conferences instead



Doubtful, they kinda showed off their big titles already (Metal Gear Rising, Lords of Shadow 2, Zone of Enders HD I thoguht, and Mirror of Fate), didn't really know what else they'd announce. I don't think they'd bother with Metal Gear Solid 5 with another Metal Gear title in development (it's not developed by the normal Metal Gear team but they still don't want the titles conflicting).

At most you might see more Mirror of Fate stuff for Nintendo's conference and maybe Lords of Shadow 2 on the Vita for Sony's conference or something (since there was a rumor for that I thought).


----------



## Chanser (Jun 2, 2012)

Added Nintendo Direct countdown and video link.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 2, 2012)

Chanser said:


> Added Nintendo Direct countdown and video link.


It's showing on the first post but not the front page.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 2, 2012)

Snailface said:


> Chanser said:
> 
> 
> > Added Nintendo Direct countdown and video link.
> ...



Look again, I just flushed the cache.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 2, 2012)

Chanser said:


> Added Nintendo Direct countdown and video link.


You need to put the timer up for Nintendo's software showcase, that's live broadcasting as well on June 6th 6PM PDT.

http://e3.nintendo.com/


----------



## machomuu (Jun 2, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> > they are probably holding out and going to announce something during one of the big 3 conferences instead
> ...


You're forgetting something, they're major cash crop cow milk cream moneymaker 4kids game seller:

Edit: Screw it, it's Yu-Gi-Oh (that was formatting H*ll -_-)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 2, 2012)

machomuu said:


> You're forgetting something, they're major cash crop cow milk cream moneymaker 4kids game seller:



Yu-Gi-Oh has kinda lost a lot of popularity honestly and it's certainly not as critically acclaimed or has as much of a diehard fanbase as Metal Gear.

Plus nowadays digital distribution is the way to go for TCG video games, although the only good ones are like... Duels of the Planeswalkers and Culdcept.


----------



## flygon12345 (Jun 3, 2012)

so can we watch the nintendo direct conference live or not......


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Charon (Jun 3, 2012)

Is there any indication on how the nintendo direct will be?


----------



## flygon12345 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hadrian said:


>



i am not in la


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 3, 2012)

hold on to your butts!


----------



## flygon12345 (Jun 3, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> hold on to your butts!


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh stream has started .............now


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 3, 2012)

flygon12345 said:


> Eerpow said:
> 
> 
> > hold on to your butts!
> ...


I thought it doesn't happen for another 2 days??


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 3, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> flygon12345 said:
> 
> 
> > ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh stream has started .............now
> ...


pre-e3


----------



## flygon12345 (Jun 3, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > flygon12345 said:
> ...


and the lag is crazy like hell


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 3, 2012)

LOL Wii U Pro controller = XBOX 360 Controller.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 3, 2012)

Just finished seeing the pre-e3 stream. I will definitely be buying the Wii U. I love the fact that you can play wii games on the controller's screen itself. It's like you are playing smash bros on a handheld. Amazing.


----------



## Charon (Jun 3, 2012)

I had no lag .o.

Good stuff. Cant wait for these "actual examples" on Tuesday.


----------



## VMM (Jun 4, 2012)

Does anyone have a image of WiiU classic controller?
It looks to be Wireless, and that WiiU will be able to connect  4 of these at once at least.
For me this controller looks much better than WiiU native controller, and I'm disapointed that this is not WiiU native controller.
I hope that I'll be able to play Wii and GC games on it!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

VMM said:


> Does anyone have a image of WiiU classic controller?
> It looks to be Wireless, and that WiiU will be able to connect  4 of these at once at least.
> For me this controller looks much better than WiiU native controller, and I'm disapointed that this is not WiiU native controller.
> I hope that I'll be able to play Wii and GC games on it!


----------



## RPG Hacker (Jun 4, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> LOL Wii U Pro controller = XBOX 360 Controller.



Wrong. XBox 360 controller = Any old Nintendo controller. I wonder how people can't see that. They even used the same button names and just re-arranged them.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

RPG Hacker said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > LOL Wii U Pro controller = XBOX 360 Controller.
> ...










Yup, they look exactly alike.  Everyone else must be blind.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 4, 2012)

RPG Hacker said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > LOL Wii U Pro controller = XBOX 360 Controller.
> ...





Spoiler











VS.



Spoiler











Wow, you're right, they are so similar! How did I not see it before?

EDIT: Ninja'd by machomuu.


----------



## RPG Hacker (Jun 4, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Yup, they look exactly alike.  Everyone else must be blind.



Take the SNES controller and it will be true. PS1 controller was inspired by SNES controller, GameCube Controller was inspired by PS controller, XBox controller was inspired by GC and PS controllers, XBox 360 controller was inspired by XBox controller. Therefore XBox 360 controller was inspired by SNES controller, a Nintendo controller. Even then: On the Wii U Pro Controller the second stick and the buttons are swapped, so it's still very different from the XBox 360 controller. The word "inspired" fits quite well here once again. Why not take something as an inspiration that works quite well? It's better to copy well than to invent badly and since the XBox 360 controller seems to be pretty popular and work well, why not base the new controller design of it? It would be stupid to use another layout just because you're forcing yourself to do something differently. I mean DAMN! Look what Sony is doing all the time!


----------



## Gahars (Jun 4, 2012)

RPG Hacker said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, they look exactly alike.  Everyone else must be blind.
> ...



There's a world of difference between "the design of the SNES controller would, in a roundabout fashion, influence the controller of the Xbox 360"  and "XBox 360 controller = Any old Nintendo controller."


----------



## RPG Hacker (Jun 4, 2012)

Gahars said:


> There's a world of difference between "the design of the SNES controller would, in a roundabout fashion, influence the controller of the Xbox 360"  and "XBox 360 controller = Any old Nintendo controller."



True that is. I worded it badly. That wasn't my point, anyways. Basically, my point was just that it's pointless to call the Wii U Pro Controller a copy of the XBox 360 controller. It's like calling an Audi a copy of another car. I mean they fullfill the same purpose, so why shouldn't they look similiar?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

RPG Hacker said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > There's a world of difference between "the design of the SNES controller would, in a roundabout fashion, influence the controller of the Xbox 360"  and "XBox 360 controller = Any old Nintendo controller."
> ...


A computer and a phone look different, but they fulfill the same purpose.


----------



## RPG Hacker (Jun 4, 2012)

machomuu said:


> A computer and a phone look different, but they fulfill the same purpose.



They do not. A phone is ment to be put in your pocket, a computer is ment to be put on your desk or your lap.
Even different phones don't fullfill the same purpose. Smartphones - for example - fullfill different purposes than regular cell phones.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 4, 2012)

RPG Hacker said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > There's a world of difference between "the design of the SNES controller would, in a roundabout fashion, influence the controller of the Xbox 360"  and "XBox 360 controller = Any old Nintendo controller."
> ...



I see what you mean.

I don't know, I think the design between the controllers is close enough that the Wii U Pro Gamepad could be called a copy. That's no insult, though; I agree that the 360's controller is probably the greatest game controller so far, and imitating that design was a smart move on Nintendo's part. The new placement of the BAXY buttons is annoying, but that's about my only real complaint.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

RPG Hacker said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > A computer and a phone look different, but they fulfill the same purpose.
> ...


A phone calls people.  A computer calls people.
A phone is portable.  A computer is portable.
I could go on and on about the similarities.


----------



## RPG Hacker (Jun 4, 2012)

machomuu said:


> A phone calls people.  A computer calls people.
> A phone is portable.  A computer is portable.
> I could go on and on about the similarities.



I wouldn't ever want to play World of Warcraft, program a video game, write a book [...] on my phone, though.
What you said is basically like saying "A car can carry people, a pushcart can carry people. Therefore car = pushcart."


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

RPG Hacker said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > A phone calls people.  A computer calls people.
> ...


Not really, carrying a car isn't practical, while carrying a computer is.  You do realize that there are portable computers other than Laptops, right?  One such example is a PDA.


----------



## RPG Hacker (Jun 4, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Not really, carrying a car isn't practical, while carrying a computer is.  You do realize that there are portable computers other than Laptops, right?  One such example is a PDA.



That sure depends on how you define a computer. In that sense I could even call my calculator a computer. For me a PDA and a computer are two very different things. When I say "computer" I mean either a laptop or a desktop. Since we have so different views on this, anways, it's pointless drag this discussion any further.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

RPG Hacker said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Not really, carrying a car isn't practical, while carrying a computer is.  You do realize that there are portable computers other than Laptops, right?  One such example is a PDA.
> ...


...Isn't the point of an discussion (or rather, an argument) to discuss each others differing views to gain insight that you otherwise would not have gained?


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 4, 2012)

Gahars said:


> RPG Hacker said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...


I agree with you there. I was just holding my 360 controller and imagining it was this new Wii U controller and my thumbs were defaulting up.... It will take some getting use to.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 4, 2012)

You guys derailed thread with your pointless arguing. Stop it and talk about new stuff that was presented, not about history of controllers and defining portable computers and such! -.-


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 4, 2012)

What's the hate with the analog placement?
It's not going to feel like a 360 controller with different placement but rather work with the new placement with new grooves to make it more comfortable.
If you can't get used to the slightest change in controllers then you really shouldn't be getting a new console.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 4, 2012)

Shit gonna have to miss the MS one today. 

While I don't have a 360 and I can watch it afterwards, I'd still have liked to watch it with you guys.

I genuinely hope that MS has something good in store, I want the competition to be rabid, I want all 3 companies doing their up most to keep us interested.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 4, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Shit gonna have to miss the MS one today.
> 
> While I don't have a 360 and I can watch it afterwards, I'd still have liked to watch it with you guys.
> 
> I genuinely hope that MS has something good in store, I want the competition to be rabid, I want all 3 companies doing their up most to keep us interested.



I have a feeling you'd "miss" the conference if you watched it regardless.

It'll be like... Gears of War 4, more Halo 4 crap, maybe some Kinect crap, and maybe a few of their rumors come true (Internet Explorer 9 for Xbox 360, thought I saw a rumor about game streaming to Windows Phones or something as well).


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 4, 2012)

Wooo, ready for E3 everyone?







Seeing that Wii U Pro Controller, I really hope they do more for the classic and/or hardcore side of gaming again. They already announced some promising bits, but let's see what the conference will bring.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks like the Wii U pro controller is made out of that shitty gloss plastic, same as the Wiimote. That was not a good design choice...
It is going to be a fingerprint magnet (and look crappy as soon as it's used) and be more slippery than it has to be.


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for the update i been waiting for this for a while all the new epic games comes out for console on e3 but the main thing ill be focusing on is gta 5 if it comes on the e3 i think that will be the main excitement for people thats just my opinion since the gta game series is so known for its incredible adventurous action gameplay and a little bit of rpg elements from gta sa.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 4, 2012)

DeadLocked said:


> Looks like the Wii U pro controller is made out of that shitty gloss plastic, same as the Wiimote. That was not a good design choice...
> It is going to be a fingerprint magnet (and look crappy as soon as it's used) and be more slippery than it has to be.



You've got a point there. Thinking about it, it would be cool to have a controller with dull and slightly rough surfaces like the the Logitech G500 mouse.


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 4, 2012)

cosmiccow said:


> DeadLocked said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the Wii U pro controller is made out of that shitty gloss plastic, same as the Wiimote. That was not a good design choice...
> ...


Hopefully the Wii U uses the same kind of plastic coating as the 3DS and not the Wii, had my 3DS since launch day almost and there's still not a single scratch on that thing, fingerprints are very easy to wipe off too.

The back of the controller is matte so I don't see how it would be slippery.


----------



## Chanser (Jun 4, 2012)

Added Youtube links.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

1 minute and counting till Microsoft.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 4, 2012)

ms starting now

seems its on spike tv instead of g4
g4 will air sony
and nintendo back on spike


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 4, 2012)

time to get bored with the Microsoft conference


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 4, 2012)

am I watching a trailer ad for prometheus?


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 4, 2012)

Whats up with this Halo 4 trailer O-o. I got to play a bit of the Multiplayer Beta a few weeks ago at an event, but sure didnt get to see any of this new art style.

Seems....kinda of weird, even though the gameplay seemed the same

Cortana looks completely different, and Chief looks....a bit smaller? Cant explain it


----------



## Gahars (Jun 4, 2012)

Halo Four? More like Halo Bore.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

Wait, it's the number one selling worldwide?  Since when?


----------



## Twiffles (Jun 4, 2012)

I like the new Metroid game 343 is putting out.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 4, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Wait, it's the number one selling worldwide?  Since when?



Since Microsoft claimed it on television

And seriously, that Halo 4 reveal was horrible. From what i got to play the game was awesome, just as frantic as the rest of the games, and just as fun. That reveal had 0 hype to it


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 4, 2012)

doesnt get more boring then this but ms always seems to outdue its self


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 4, 2012)

Gear's .5 with Baird as a main character......not sure whether to be hyped or concerned


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 4, 2012)

Damn I missed the first hour of this... Where will this be available to view later?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 4, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Wait, it's the number one selling worldwide?  Since when?


Since they said it was, there for it's true, so deal with it![/trolling]

Microsoft's E3 isn't really impressing me very much, in fact it doesn't seem like they are really introducing anything new this year.
EDIT: I don't care about sports >.< Why would a buy a video game system to watch sports?


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 4, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Damn I missed the first hour of this... Where will this be available to view later?


you didnt miss anything
(in a nutshell)
new halo (shot shot shot), new splinter cell (shot shot "hey you" shot shot), madden/fifa voice recognition crap that nobody cares and... that's all


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Damn I missed the first hour of this... Where will this be available to view later?


Don't worry about it, you didn't miss much.  That said, it'll probably be on Youtube later.


----------



## Janthran (Jun 4, 2012)

Does anyone know when Square Enix's stream is?


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 4, 2012)

Couldnt help but laugh at the lag during the Madden Kinect demo. "HIKE!" *Takes 5 seconds for ball to get tossed*


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 4, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Does anyone know when Square Enix's stream is?


I didnt knew about Square Enisx's stream


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 4, 2012)

Dude, as a 360 owner this get depressing... NEW GAMES! What`s up with those guys. I have Sky for all media crap... Dude!


----------



## nando (Jun 4, 2012)

i feel alienated by the xbox. 

and is it really becoming apple tv?


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 4, 2012)

xbox smartglass = wii u tablet?


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 4, 2012)

yeah.... smartass


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 4, 2012)

I am feeling really bad for 360 users this year, it looks like they are getting seriously shafted.

Also, lol Windows phone.


----------



## Fudge (Jun 4, 2012)

Halo 4!

Purchase
Play Trial

inb4partnernetleak


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 4, 2012)

WHY U NO GET FIREFOX!?


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 4, 2012)

Hooray....now i can use my smartphone to look at Map Schematics and join an online game......oh wait.....could already do that except with a few simple button presses and looking over at my computer screen


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 4, 2012)

There are more adverts for movies and tv shows then games.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 4, 2012)

Why are they showing a movie trailer? This is E3.
For fuck's sake, show video games!


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 4, 2012)

shameless ad's during their e3


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 4, 2012)

I lol'd each time the guy give an "order" for the Xbox... he looks like an asshole then 
And seriously, are the audience paid to clap ?


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 4, 2012)

Even the cable providers dont want us to watch this horrible conference. It just crashed for like 15 seconds on Spike


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 4, 2012)

Now we`re talking: Tomb Raider!


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 4, 2012)

jurassic park


----------



## nando (Jun 4, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> xbox smartglass = wii u tablet?




smartglass = what my tv can do already without an extra device. i can stream movies and music from my iphone to it and i can control it too and as cool as it is at first i eventually reverted to using the old fashion remote.


----------



## MavrickJones (Jun 4, 2012)

HALO 4 IS JUST HALO METROID PRIME
HALO PRIME.
YEAH


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 4, 2012)

Tomb Raider is looking pretty badass, i didnt have much hype until i saw gameplay of it the other night.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 4, 2012)

Day one DLC for tomb raider? Did they just seriously announce that?


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 4, 2012)

And forza continues to use maps/race tracks found in need for speed games...Seriously those tracks are from need the speed the run.


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 4, 2012)

A new Tron game !?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 4, 2012)

*awesome trailer*

"matter" 

YEAAAAAAHHH That looks awesome!

*made for kinect*

Oh...well, nvm then.


----------



## Terenigma (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok seriously what the F*** happened to tomb raider? the original trailer thing looked cool but now i have seen gameplay i think it looks awful, just another linera path for you to run along and hide and shoot like EVERY OTHER GAME EVER. What has happened to games, when did that "single path" shit become the only idea game creators have? I remember playing tomb raider one with the big open area with the wolves, i dont wanna be trapped in a single path playing time crisis style gameplay with every new game that comes out anymore.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow, they finally got to game trailers!
I was beginning to think Microsoft was just going to continue the shameless movie/tv advertisements the whole E3


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks like Capcom has been dipping into the Michael Bay kool-aid with the new Resident Evil game


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 4, 2012)

lol angry birds 3D


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 4, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Looks like Capcom has been dipping into the Michael Bay kool-aid with the new Resident Evil game



Needs more racist jokes though.


lufere7 said:


> lol angry birds 3D


That's what I was going to say!


----------



## nando (Jun 4, 2012)

cinematics are seriously killing games.

lol, the creators of southpark just recapped MSs presentation pretty nicely.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 4, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> lol Crush the Castle 3D



FTFY


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 4, 2012)

Woah, that South Park game looks pretty good.

Lol at Matt and Trey ripping on all the new Microsoft double screen glass crap


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 4, 2012)

FUCK YES! SOUTH PARK!


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 4, 2012)

Wrecketeer, shitty clone of a shitty you-know-what series.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 4, 2012)

Why are most of the games thus far not Xbox 360 exclusive :/ They all seem to be multi-platforms.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh god, my ears...my eyes.....my very soul


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 4, 2012)

windows 8 playing xbox games, confirmed!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 4, 2012)

I thought they were advertising a game, not Usher's crappy new song


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 4, 2012)

"Let me show you how to do it myself"

*mute* No thanks.


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 4, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Why are most of the games thus far not Xbox 360 exclusive :/ They all seem to be multi-platforms.


But Dance Central 3 is an exclusive


----------



## Vanth88 (Jun 4, 2012)

I think the best part of the entire conference was South Park.
Actually Best part of the entire conference was South Park's creators coming out on stage and basically mocking the entire show up to that point. The game looks good too.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Why are most of the games thus far not Xbox 360 exclusive :/ They all seem to be multi-platforms.


I've been wondering about that.  Are these games multi-plat or what?


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 4, 2012)

Seriously Microsoft, this is just a new damn low. Wasting 4 minutes on a crappy usher performance/song.

Why would you do this to us, bring back Skittles and the crappy Kinect glitches, but anything but this...


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 4, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Why are most of the games thus far not Xbox 360 exclusive :/ They all seem to be multi-platforms.
> ...


Poor 360 users!!


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 4, 2012)

YAY! USHER! I'VE ALWAYS WANTED USHER TO BE ON E3. THIS IS SO AWESOME.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jun 4, 2012)

This conference is relatively boring...


----------



## nando (Jun 4, 2012)

hmx! instead of paying that douche to dance at e3, pay some nerds to chart more songs for pro guitar on rock band.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 4, 2012)

machomuu said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Why are most of the games thus far not Xbox 360 exclusive :/ They all seem to be multi-platforms.
> ...


Most of them thus far that I looked up are 360, PS3, and PC. So most of them are not 360 exclusive titles.
I am trying to find an up to date game list as well to get the few that I missed


----------



## MavrickJones (Jun 4, 2012)

Usher forgot his lyrics, hilarious


----------



## nando (Jun 4, 2012)

MavrickJones said:


> Usher forgot his lyrics, hilarious




usher tried to get a bunch of nerds in a gaming convention to stand up and dance. that's even more hilarious.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 4, 2012)

Well, the official E3 rankings are in

1. (Sony) or (Nintendo)
2. (Sony) or (Nintendo)
3. Some hobo pooping on a street corner
4. Free Usher concert
5. Microsoft


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 4, 2012)

Microsoft's E3 this year is a serious joke
Microsoft set the bar so low, everyone can look great compared to them!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Microsoft's E3 this year is a serious joke!


At least it's no Sony 2006.


----------



## nando (Jun 4, 2012)

i like cod as much as the next guy but how much of it do they really need to show?


----------



## Satangel (Jun 4, 2012)

nando said:


> MavrickJones said:
> 
> 
> > Usher forgot his lyrics, hilarious
> ...


Please let this appear on YT soon. Goddamn I'm going to laugh my ass off


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

nando said:


> i like cod as much as the next guy but how much of it do they really need to show?


Well this is the Story mode...so none.


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 4, 2012)

Normally don't watch Microsoft's conferences because they're normally boring, but I decided to watch it because everyone is saying how extra-terrible it is this year.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 4, 2012)

machomuu said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Microsoft's E3 this year is a serious joke!
> ...


at lest that created a lot of memes


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 4, 2012)

Man the conference sure is boring, BLOPS 2 looks decent but it's just too much gameplay.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 4, 2012)

That was the most disappointing thing I have ever watched.


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 4, 2012)

hi can someone point me to the real Microsoft  E3 cuz all i see are dancing


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 4, 2012)

why do all the games look so lower rez? Someone skimp on the monitor/tv budget?


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 4, 2012)

wonder how many people tweeted I wish I had a gun to shoot myself with


----------



## funem (Jun 4, 2012)

If you havent got Kinect then that show was a waste of time, all the new sports and movie stuff will no doubt be US only as well......


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> why do all the games look so lower rez? Someone skimp on the monitor/tv budget?


It's probably EA syndrome: the act of having to cut something short/make something crappier to meet deadlines.


----------



## Fudge (Jun 4, 2012)

Halo 4's campaign looked interesting, the new GoW will be good, Forza looks good, but other than that it's either bad or multi platform. This was almost as bad as Nintendo 08!


----------



## Janthran (Jun 4, 2012)

adamshinoda said:


> I lol'd each time the guy give an "order" for the Xbox... he looks like an asshole then
> And seriously, are the audience paid to clap ?


The first time he was up there and he said "XBOX 360!!"
Awkward silence
funny face
*CLAPCLAPCLAPCLAP*


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 4, 2012)

M$ conference = complete fail.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 4, 2012)

Well that was a real let-down.
Yet again desperate attempts to get recognition has a home media center, using Kinect for little more than voice recognition in some games, a kinect knock-off of Angry Birds, and that SmartGlass crap which only offers distractions from the primary entertainment.

Actually, let-down implies that I expected anything other than this. Of course it was gonna be Halo 4 and Cowadoody. Actually boasting about IE for Xbox, hah. And that whole Dance Central 3 music video, unnecessary man.

About the only good thing I saw was the South Park game.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 4, 2012)

funem said:


> If you havent got Kinect then that show was a waste of time, all the new sports and movie stuff will no doubt be US only as well......


The SmartGlass part appeared to be pretty interesting, actually. I like how it's cross-platform (Android, iOS, Windows Phone) rather than just for Microsoft devices and that it not only enhances the menu controls but actually works with internet browsing and adds additional content to the games as well. This has potential if you ask me.


----------



## MavrickJones (Jun 4, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> Well, the official E3 rankings are in
> 
> 1. (Sony) or (Nintendo)
> 2. (Sony) or (Nintendo)
> ...



You seem to forget Sony last year. Michael Jackson skit and Justin Timberlake trying to revive myspace. It's still possible that they do worse.


----------



## nando (Jun 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> funem said:
> 
> 
> > If you havent got Kinect then that show was a waste of time, all the new sports and movie stuff will no doubt be US only as well......
> ...




except that is already built in into most new smart tvs.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow, that was boring. Only liked Tomb Raider, Southpark, and Gears. CoD felt like seeing a movie trailer.


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 4, 2012)

I wanted Shadow Complex 2 and got nothing. Thanks Microsoft...

Though Tomb Raider looks awesome. Hopefully it will have some exploratiopn and climbing elements come back as well!


----------



## ForteGospel (Jun 4, 2012)

tomb raider is not tomb raider anymore :\


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 4, 2012)

ForteGospel said:


> tomb raider is not tomb raider anymore :\



Nope. It is now uncharted with a chick.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jun 4, 2012)

Is the South Park game an exclusive? 


I'll also be getting BOII...as a rent. I'm one of the few that enjoy the campaign modes of the CoD franchise.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 4, 2012)

The C.O.D. trailer was unbearably long for a game trailer.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 4, 2012)

MavrickJones said:


> dgwillia said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the official E3 rankings are in
> ...



They'd have to do a hell of a lot of failing to do worse than Microsoft. They already confirmed a PSN+ revamp, which is if its any better than the current program, will be auto-win.

I'm more interested in new Vita announcements


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 4, 2012)

Nintendo's pre-conference was more interesting then this. 

That my friends... is a tragedy.  

At least Sony gets to show off cool Vita shit and Nintendo has Wii U.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 4, 2012)

I watched microsofts live stream.

The highlight for me was a crappy looking Southpark game and Tomb Raider, mainly because there were barely any games featured.

I miss the days when E3 was about gaming.

lol Usher.


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 4, 2012)

heres my grade feel free to use the image to post  yours




Spoiler














blank image


Spoiler


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 4, 2012)

South Park: The Stick Of Truth equals Toon Town: the MA-TV version!


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 4, 2012)

If anyone missed it, the entire conference is up now on youtube



Skip to the 7:00 mark.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'll just leave this here.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VejlMi8XB5c


----------



## donaldgx (Jun 4, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> If anyone missed it, the entire conference is up now on youtube
> 
> [video]
> 
> Skip to the 7:00 mark.



u.u
ratings disabled, too much kinect to my liking


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 4, 2012)

I wish the 360 had more of a variety of games...


----------



## Janthran (Jun 4, 2012)

nando said:


> MavrickJones said:
> 
> 
> > Usher forgot his lyrics, hilarious
> ...


Crap, I seem to have missed something funny.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 4, 2012)

Janthran said:


> nando said:
> 
> 
> > MavrickJones said:
> ...



Funny? No.

Utterly Disturbing? Yes


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 4, 2012)

South Park looked awesome actually. Plus the SmartGlass stuff was really interesting.

Even the Kinect seems interesting but not as a $150 remote.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 4, 2012)

So E3 revealed PCs with Windows 8 (most likely 64bit only) being able to play xbox 360 games. I want more info on this. Cause if it includes disc versions as well as digital versions, I may as well sale my XB360-slim and upgrade my Dell I560.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> South Park looked awesome actually. Plus the SmartGlass stuff was really interesting.
> 
> Even the Kinect seems interesting but not as a $150 remote.


It seems more like something that would be convenient for a parent that is forced to buy it for their kid for Christmas because they saw it on TV and it looked cool rather than an actual investment, especially noting the library.


----------



## nando (Jun 4, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > South Park looked awesome actually. Plus the SmartGlass stuff was really interesting.
> ...



but it becomes especially not convenient when dad just wants to watch tv and the kiddies want to shoot terrorist on cod.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 4, 2012)

machomuu said:


> It seems more like something that would be convenient for a parent that is forced to buy it for their kid for Christmas because they saw it on TV and it looked cool rather than an actual investment, especially noting the library.



Like the Kinect library isn't entirely bad, there's Gunstringer, Child of Eden, Fruit Ninja, and apparently Dance Central is a really fun party game if you're willing to be a bit outgoing (or drunk), but a lot of what interests me about it seems something worthwhile in a $50 accessory, not a $150 one.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > It seems more like something that would be convenient for a parent that is forced to buy it for their kid for Christmas because they saw it on TV and it looked cool rather than an actual investment, especially noting the library.
> ...


Yeah, if it were cheaper I'd buy it, because it's not bad, just not worth $50.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 4, 2012)

nando said:


> but it becomes especially not convenient when dad just wants to watch tv and the kiddies want to shoot terrorist on cod.


Hell Nintendo actually had the sense to resolve that with the Wii U GamePad.

By the way, somebody needs to edit that Dance Central 3 section of the conference already, and put Guile's theme to it.
Like they did for the last Dance Central game.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68GY5aBa1kA


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> South Park looked awesome actually. Plus the SmartGlass stuff was really interesting.
> 
> Even the Kinect seems interesting but not as a $150 remote.


I just want to point something out though, South Part (and most of the other games) are also on the PS3 and PC.
The Kinect and SmartGlass just aren't interesting to me, but that's just my option.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 4, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > South Park looked awesome actually. Plus the SmartGlass stuff was really interesting.
> ...


Microsoft have a nasty habit of showcasing games that aren't exclusive to their 360.
But don't worry, we have day 1 dlc that'll be exclusive to 360! I hope you were at least a bit interested in Tomb Raider, it has day 1 dlc!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 4, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> Microsoft have a nasty habit of showcasing games that aren't exclusive to their 360.
> But don't worry, we have day 1 dlc that'll be exclusive to 360! I hope you were at least a bit interested in Tomb Raider, it has day 1 dlc!



They didn't say the DLC was day one, they said the first bit of DLC will be a timed Xbox 360 exclusive.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > South Park looked awesome actually. Plus the SmartGlass stuff was really interesting.
> ...


South Park's on PC?  *SWEEEEEEEEET!*


----------



## nando (Jun 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> > Microsoft have a nasty habit of showcasing games that aren't exclusive to their 360.
> ...




no they said it was day one dlc. which is totally messed up by the developers. i understand if different consoles have different features due to the console's unique features, but they shouldn't treat consumers across platforms differently solely on deals made behind doors. i think it's absolutely wrong.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> They didn't say the DLC was day one, they said the first bit of DLC will be a timed Xbox 360 exclusive.


My point was you shouldn't even be mentioning DLC after showcasing the game, it just leaves a sour-taste in gamers mouths at this point at the idea of having to buy add-on content.
"They brought it up, they probably think we're not getting the full experience unless we actually buy it."


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 4, 2012)

DLC on day one just makes me feel like the game wasn't fully finished, so they did some patch work before you play it.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 4, 2012)

Just watched the Usher performance. Honestly I don't think it was that _bad _, it's super hard to perform those dancemoves and sing in tone at the same time, and he did it pretty well IMHO. Although I must say I'm a big fan of that kind of music so I may be a bit biased....


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 4, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Just watched the Usher performance. Honestly I don't think it was that _bad _, it's super hard to perform those dancemoves and sing in tone at the same time, and he did it pretty well IMHO. Although I must say I'm a big fan of that kind of music so I may be a bit biased....


The big problem wasn't so much his song, but the fact the he was suppose to be advertising a game, not his song. It would have been better if they showed the gameplay as he was dancing.
Otherwise it just became another shameless advertisement.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 4, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Just watched the Usher performance. Honestly I don't think it was that _bad _, it's super hard to perform those dancemoves and sing in tone at the same time, and he did it pretty well IMHO. Although I must say I'm a big fan of that kind of music so I may be a bit biased....
> ...


They showed him doing the same games in-game, on the big screen behind him. They were doing the exact same moves.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 4, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> My point was you shouldn't even be mentioning DLC after showcasing the game, it just leaves a sour-taste in gamers mouths at this point at the idea of having to buy add-on content.
> "They brought it up, they probably think we're not getting the full experience unless we actually buy it."



Almost every game has DLC and he wasn't implying that they were simply "barring" this content. The DLC probably won't go into development until the game is released, but they have an agreement regardless that it will be Xbox exclusive for a short time.

Not everyone is opposed to downloadable content. If the DLC is more side story content that wouldn't feel right in the full game then it's justified, or if they decided to develop more for the game after getting new ideas, then that'll work. DLC is not the devil.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 4, 2012)

Satangel said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...


I didn't see that, I was watching it online, so maybe they didn't film that part.
EDIT: Turns out I missed half of it, I forgot that I left the room.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 4, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


LOL okay  The game did appear but I doubt it was live performance, (actually, I'm pretty sure it wasn't live gameplay)


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> > My point was you shouldn't even be mentioning DLC after showcasing the game, it just leaves a sour-taste in gamers mouths at this point at the idea of having to buy add-on content.
> ...


DLC was ok at first, but it has become a nuisance having to purchase more stuff for a game so that you can enjoy it properly.... and it isn't even the the good ol' $5 like it once was.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

I like the concept of DLC, but I don't like a surplus of it at exorbitant prices or On-Disk DLC/Day-one DLC.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 4, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> DLC was ok at first, but it has become a nuisance having to purchase more stuff for a game so that you can enjoy it properly.... and it isn't even the the good ol' $5 like it once was.



Generalizing DLC as a whole as bad because of a few bad eggs isn't a good idea.

Yeah, you have your Capcoms and such really shitting on the system but then you have your Borderlands and such showing off some great, expansive DLC that really feels like an expansion pack more than just "cut content".


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > DLC was ok at first, but it has become a nuisance having to purchase more stuff for a game so that you can enjoy it properly.... and it isn't even the the good ol' $5 like it once was.
> ...


While I agree that Borderlands has great DLC, it's in the minority. Look at how many games have DLC that cost more than they should? On the 360, people are forced to buy DLC is they want the new achievements. Look at CoD previously charging $15 for maps? I feel that the Microsoft/Sony should revise the rules and guidelines on what DLC should be, but let's be honest here, they get money for everything downloaded, so ahhh, fuck it.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > DLC was ok at first, but it has become a nuisance having to purchase more stuff for a game so that you can enjoy it properly.... and it isn't even the the good ol' $5 like it once was.
> ...



This basically, i dont mind paying 10$ if its gonna add like 10-20 hours of gameplay. I do get pretty annoyed when hours after i pick up a new game, i log into PSN and see 20$ worth of new costumes and crap.

I angrily grunted when they pulled that "Exclusively on Xbox Live!" crap during the conference, then announced early DLC for the 360. I love how Microsoft always does that with DLC, yet somehow still tends to lose in sales. (Like with Dragon Dogma and the RE6 demo)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 4, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> While I agree that Borderlands has great DLC, it's in the minority. Look at how many games have DLC that cost more than they should? On the 360, people are forced to buy DLC is they want the new achievements. Look at CoD previously charging $15 for maps? I feel that the Microsoft/Sony should revise the rules and guidelines on what DLC should be, but let's be honest here, they get money for everything downloaded, so ahhh, fuck it.



Achievements are completely optional. You don't need achievements. It's not Sony or Microsoft's fault that there's $15 map packs for CoD. They make money off them because they sell so well. Why would they say "Hey, lower the price because a few people who don't buy the map packs anyway are complaining about them". It just doesn't make sense.

DLC, like anything in gaming, is a double edged sword. All you need to do as a smart gamer is use the right edge.




dgwillia said:


> I angrily grunted when they pulled that "Exclusively on Xbox Live!" crap during the conference, then announced early DLC for the 360. I love how Microsoft always does that with DLC, yet somehow still tends to lose in sales. (Like with Dragon Dogma and the RE6 demo)



They probably "lost sales" because the Xbox 360 does horribly in Japan and no one will buy the Xbox 360 version of a game over a PS3 version in Japan. Even if it includes a demo.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 4, 2012)

nando said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > funem said:
> ...


Not really, unless your Smart TV has an extra touch screen mounted to it and can stream extra content from XBox 360 games as shown by the Waypoint Information in Halo 4. This is basically Microsoft's answer to the WiiU remote, minus the integration into the gamepad.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 4, 2012)

DLC is just a "take it or leave it" sort of thing. Very rarely does not getting DLC will you miss out on anything so its pointless complaining, just don't get it!

Borderlands DLC was done right, though I feel like I've od'd on that game so much that I don't care for the sequel now.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 4, 2012)

Dunno if i hate Microsoft; or their conference just sucked. 

RE6: well, errr, meh.

Splinter Cell: Thought it was actually a proper stealth game, then the slomo stuff showed, was like ok cool, then at the end Sam Fisher became a "Nathan Drake" dodging bullets and jumping around the place and all that shit; 

Tomb Raider: Hot chick, orgasmic moaning sounds; seems fun to play nonetheless

All the Microsoft games: Don't really care, but for the avid xbox guy they seemed nice, Forza Horizon caught my attention i have to say

Everything else: Didn't like and Unneeded

Usher: Speaks for itself doesn't it ?


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 4, 2012)

The EA conference will be starting soon, for those (actually) interested.

http://www.twitch.tv/gamespot


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> The EA conference will be starting soon, for those (actually) interested.
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/gamespot


woohoo everyone get excited


----------



## nando (Jun 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> nando said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...




but they work the same way. the tv has apps for your tablet or phone and you can stream from the phone to the tv. the tv can send information on what you are watching back to your device. yes it can't do it for xbox games.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 4, 2012)

*DEAD SPACE 3! DEAD SPACE 3! DEAD SPACE 3! DEAD SPACE 3!*


----------



## Charon (Jun 4, 2012)

a facebook game?
I mean, people actually consider facebook games as games?


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 4, 2012)

Seriously? Battlefield 3 Premium?

Done. I'm going to take a shower


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 4, 2012)

Are you fucking serious, EA? Another CoD elite?

EDIT: Wait no, I take that back. 5 EXPANSION PACKS.


----------



## Clarky (Jun 4, 2012)

yeh....this ea one is lacking enjoyment


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 4, 2012)

Just curious, anyone know how long the Sony conference is? Getting dragged to a movie by some friends tonight, know i'll probably miss the first 15ish minutes


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 4, 2012)

MoH looks exactly like BF3... Except a lot more grey and no blue HUD...


----------



## Charon (Jun 4, 2012)

meh, all of these games look the same

"Everything from bullets kicking off the water to billowing dust from destroyed buildings."​um, I guess​


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 4, 2012)

I can't wait for Simcity. Looks like a game I will be addicted to. PLEASE release on steam!


----------



## Satangel (Jun 4, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> I can't wait for Simcity. Looks like a game I will be addicted to. PLEASE release on steam!


QFT, My brother will LOVE this too, please be on Steam.


----------



## Jehuty25 (Jun 4, 2012)

Charon said:


> a facebook game?
> I mean, people actually consider facebook games as games?


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 4, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> Just curious, anyone know how long the Sony conference is? Getting dragged to a movie by some friends tonight, know i'll probably miss the first 15ish minutes


usually 1 hour 30 mins, Ive seen sometimes 2 though


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

Jehuty25 said:


> Charon said:
> 
> 
> > a facebook game?
> > I mean, people actually consider facebook games as games?


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 4, 2012)

I thought the opening of the new Need for Speed was a new Burnout game... -_-

EDIT: Looking at the actual gameplay, it looks more like Burnout... Looks real attractive.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 4, 2012)

speaking of which, where the heck in burnout 6
getting tired of nfs now


----------



## Jehuty25 (Jun 4, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Jehuty25 said:
> 
> 
> > Charon said:
> ...


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 4, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> The EA conference will be starting soon, for those (actually) interested.
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/gamespot


Today, I've joined into the middle of three conferences right in the middle of FPS gameplay. (Well, the Microsoft one twice, and now the EA one).

All these games look the same. Honestly, it could be the same game for all I know.


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 4, 2012)

E3 has been dissapointing so far, let's hope Sony and Nintendo can have a much better conference.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 4, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> E3 has been dissapointing so far, let's hope Sony and Nintendo can have a much better conference.


It's over now. Next one up is Ubisoft in 1 hour.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 4, 2012)

Lol, only decent thing from the EA conference was Dead Space 3, and Sims City (Not a fan myself, but i know people who are)

For a while i was considering getting back into Battlefield 3 since Metal Gear Online shuts down next week, not anymore


----------



## Satangel (Jun 4, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> E3 has been dissapointing so far, let's hope Sony and Nintendo can have a much better conference.


Well to be honest, what did you expect? The new generation is obviously still years ahead of us, can't expect them to start new IP's now.
I'm just happy they showed Dead Space 3, that's a great game series IMHO.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm tired of every FPS, sticking to Gears of War atm. I enjoyed seeing Simcity and NFS. Despite being short, I think this conference was better than microsoft's.


----------



## ForteGospel (Jun 4, 2012)

ea conference:
FPS
FPS
facebook crap
FPS
third person shooter
simcity core
FIFA
NFS
FPS
FPS


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 4, 2012)

It's been the same as last year.

All the conferences up until Sony and Nintendo sucked.

Nintendo's conference was all around awesome, and the Vita stuff was pretty cool last year.


----------



## Charon (Jun 4, 2012)

ForteGospel said:


> ea conference:
> FPS
> FPS
> facebook crap
> ...



I was hoping for more FPS


----------



## Gahars (Jun 4, 2012)

SmartGlass definitely caught my eye, and it makes a lot of sense for Microsoft. "Why buy a Wii U when the 360 and tablet/smartphone you already own can do the same things?" It'll be interesting to see how that strategy plays out.

Otherwise, the South Park game looks great, the Tomb Raider demo was fine, enjoyed the Black Ops 2 demo (though it was a bit long. I would have preferred that part of the demonstration was focused on the new zombies mode, but whatever), and I can barely remember the rest.

Calling this a failure is an extreme exaggeration. It's no conference to write home about, but we've certainly seen worse at E3 before.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 4, 2012)

Satangel said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait for Simcity. Looks like a game I will be addicted to. PLEASE release on steam!
> ...



Most probably Origins ... This being EA and all.

Yeah i only liked Sim City; Dead Space 3 seems to have lost everything that made Dead Space known for; its thrill.

Hopefully the rest of the conference's will bring the rain.


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 4, 2012)

I`m disappointed. I was hoping for a new Mirrors Edge announcement, since there was a rumour that a sequel might be in development


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

Maz7006 said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > triassic911 said:
> ...


I was going to say the same thing, but then I remembered that both of Maxis' other contemporary franchises (Spore and The Sims, as well as Sim City 4) are on Steam, so it's not all that unlikely.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 4, 2012)

Gahars said:


> we've certainly seen worse at E3 before.




Yeah, you're right, it's not that bad compared to that E3.
Still this year Microsoft pretty much only did a lot of annoying advertisements, they did some games, but most of the games were multi-platform. So whatever redeemable things they did, got ruined by the fact that the only interesting games are also available on PS3 and PC.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

^ No Ridge Racer?


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 4, 2012)

machomuu said:


> ^ No Ridge Racer?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IH2w2l1JTs4


----------



## funem (Jun 4, 2012)

Yay Ubisoft, wonder if they will address why Rayman was so small on the 3DS


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 4, 2012)

funem said:


> Yay Ubisoft, wonder if they will address why Rayman was so small on the 3DS


I just started watching. Did I miss anything?


----------



## Gahars (Jun 4, 2012)

Now, Sony isn't the only company that's had an awful year at E3:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DM2DCflkA6s


----------



## nando (Jun 4, 2012)

it's official . Ubisoft says your are GAY!


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 4, 2012)

nando said:


> it's official . Ubisoft says your are GAY!


Haha just heard her say that. Also BOOBIES.


----------



## Charon (Jun 4, 2012)

Did she just say "now I just wish I had a tiger so I could use it as a weapon and then shoot it..."?
.-.


----------



## Janthran (Jun 4, 2012)

DLC should be something you add on to a game later.
Planning DLC for a game before the game itself is released is obviously just a stupid annoying money making trick.


----------



## nando (Jun 4, 2012)

Charon said:


> Did she just say "now I just wish I had a tiger so I could use it as a weapon and then shoot it..."?
> .-.


plus

she is on her third Girl Wood


----------



## Charon (Jun 4, 2012)

wii U :EEEEEE


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 4, 2012)

I hate gimmicky stuff like what they are showing now with Rayman...


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 4, 2012)

That WiiU exclusive looks like Fallout.
Hahaha ZombieU, so original


----------



## nando (Jun 4, 2012)

yes zombie wii u exclusive!


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 4, 2012)

Assassin's Creed FUCK YEAH


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow, aside from that weak start with Flo Rida presenting Just Dance, Ubisoft's presentation so far has been enthralling.

These games all look great and their Wii U support looks amazing, Rayman Legends was an especially impressive demonstration of new ways to play co-operatively.

ZombiU actually looks like a much better Zombie game than Resident Evil 6 will be.


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 4, 2012)

I haven't finished any of the AC games, but that AC3 gameplay was awesome.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 4, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> I haven't finished any of the AC games, but that AC3 gameplay was awesome.


You have to! You can appreciate the story more by finishing it!

Also, I hope you saw the AC3 coverage @[member='Satangel']!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> lufere7 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't finished any of the AC games, but that AC3 gameplay was awesome.
> ...


Or he could wiki them all and only play 3.


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 5, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> lufere7 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't finished any of the AC games, but that AC3 gameplay was awesome.
> ...


I do plan on playing them, I'm one of those persons that plays games series in order. But I've had no time to finish the first one, but I will play them all eventually, and the AC3 trailer surely motivated me to do so.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 5, 2012)

I gotta stop looking at the comments on Gametrailers...


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## GameWinner (Jun 5, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> -snip-


Okay, you got me. I laughed.


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 5, 2012)

I still don't understand what the game showing is about xD


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 5, 2012)

Me either but it looks original.


----------



## nando (Jun 5, 2012)

e-terrorism?


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 5, 2012)

Watch_Dogs I want this!


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 5, 2012)

Forget about what I said, as it goes on it gets MUCH better, the game looks awesome. But for what console was it for? PS3?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 5, 2012)

Can't wait to see more of Watch_Dogs.


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 5, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> I still don't understand what the game showing is about xD


I was tabbed into other sites for a lot of it, so I missed the game's name.

That looked awesome though. I hope it's released on the WiiU.

Edit: 

Ah, Watch_Dogs.

Thanks, guys. 

They showed it being played on a 360 I think, but it's probably for PS3 too.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ubisoft wins e3 so far. 



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QS0q3mGPGg


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 5, 2012)

DO THAT SHIT!


----------



## funem (Jun 5, 2012)

Now that....... was a good presentation (Except Flo)


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 5, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> Forget about what I said, as it goes on it gets MUCH better, the game looks awesome. But for what console was it for? PS3?


Judging by the button colors, 360.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 5, 2012)

funem said:


> Now that....... was a good presentation (Except Flo)


I agree the this is the best presentation YET, but we still have to see Sony and Nintendo. Sony will be showing in an hour and half btw for all those wondering.

http://www.twitch.tv/gamespot
I recommmend watching it on this link, the comments people put are hilarious.


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 5, 2012)

WatchDOGSSSSSSSSSSS o god i want it


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 5, 2012)

GameWinner said:


> lufere7 said:
> 
> 
> > Forget about what I said, as it goes on it gets MUCH better, the game looks awesome. But for what console was it for? PS3?
> ...


Thanks, I still hope it multi-platform though.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 5, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> > lufere7 said:
> ...


Same here, looks like it'll be something to look forward to.


----------



## nando (Jun 5, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> > lufere7 said:
> ...




it seems like when something is an exclusive, they announce it as such.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 5, 2012)

Ubisoft may very well be the best presentation of this year, I wasn't expecting that much from them but they did amazing after that snafu with Flo Rida.

I mean Far Cry 3, ZombiU, Rayman Legends, Assassin's Creed III, WATCH DOGS, holy shit.

Just you watch as investors bail out of EA and put stock into Ubisoft instead, Gametrailers/Spike TV have been recording live feedback for the conferences and EA absolutely bombed, although not as much as Microsoft.
Ubisoft was overwhelmingly positive and anticipated.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 5, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> Ubisoft may very well be the best presentation of this year, I wasn't expecting that much from them but they did amazing after that snafu with Flo Rida.
> 
> I mean Far Cry 3, ZombiU, Rayman Legends, Assassin's Creed III, WATCH DOGS, holy shit.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I want ALL the games they showed us. I think that's a first for me.


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eyuOu3W3tQ

GOD save the queen dammit


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 5, 2012)

GameWinner said:


> lufere7 said:
> 
> 
> > Forget about what I said, as it goes on it gets MUCH better, the game looks awesome. But for what console was it for? PS3?
> ...



Controller could have been used on PC


----------



## Gahars (Jun 5, 2012)

Am I the only person getting "Dead Island" vibes from the Zombi U trailer? Remember how that turned out?

Count me a skeptic on this one.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 5, 2012)

Rayman Legends demo was pretty crap honestly. It just showed off a Wii U feature which seemed like the worst way to play. I didn't think Origins had good co-op at all and I don't expect to be playing it in Legends. Like it seems incredibly boring to be playing as Murphy and watching everyone platform while you just make sure they get a higher score at the end.

Plus they started using some 3D graphics which really defeats the point of this new Origins series. It was all about the revival of 2D graphics. I don't want anything 3D in there.

Asscreed was cool looking as always. Definitely gonna get that.

Watch Dogs was a surprise. Looked really interesting but I want more info. Seemed kinda confusing but the general ideas of using the tech around you to create distractions and find people was really cool. Plus the world looked GTA-style open.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 5, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Am I the only person getting "Dead Island" vibes from the Zombi U trailer? Remember how that turned out?


A really good game for me though, sold very well and was rated well with the critics. Also gamers seemed to have liked it.  I paid zero attention to the trailers and just watched the gameplay vids and that game turned out to be a good surprise to me. This is the PC version though, currently 80% on metacritic.

It seems to be having all the multiplayer ideas from when it was Killer Freaks From Outerspace according to the press release:

*LOS ANGELES — June 4, 2012 — Today, at the Electronic Entertainment Expo (E3), Ubisoft challenged gamers to find out how long they can survive in the dilapidated, infected world of ZombiU – a new survival-horror shooter that will be released exclusively for Nintendo’s Wii UTM. ZombiU headlines a group of eight titles from Ubisoft that will be available for the Nintendo Wii UTM.*

*Developed by Ubisoft Montpellier, the studio behind critically acclaimed titles like From DustTM, Beyond Good & Evil® and Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter®, ZombiU puts players in the middle of London circa 2012, where an outbreak has infected the population, destroying their humanity and turning them into mindless monsters preying on the flesh of the few remaining survivors. This fear-fueled first-person shooter takes all the terror, chaos and tension found in the best of the horror genre and adds original interactive elements, including a unique death mechanic that puts players in the body of a different survivor each time they die, allowing them to track and take down their old, infected characters, recover their equipment and see if they can stay alive just a little bit longer this time.*

*ZombiU showcases the innovative features of the Nintendo Wii UTM GamePad and creates new game experiences not possible on other consoles. The Nintendo Wii UTM GamePad serves as the player’s ultimate survival kit, called the “Bug Out Bag.” The Bug Out Bag is a backpack containing all the maps, tools, weapons and supplies that players can scavenge from the limited resources available in the devastated cityscape. ZombiU also uses the Nintendo Wii UTM GamePad’s touch screen, gyroscope and camera to create a tactile connection between gamers and the in-game world. Finally, ZombiU features a distinctive multiplayer adversarial mode that allows one player to take on the role of “Zombie Master,” spawning and controlling enemies from a top-down view on the Nintendo Wii UTM GamePad while the second player fights for survival on the big screen in first-person shooter view with the Nintendo Wii UTM Pro controller.*

*“ZombiU is a dark and daunting game that gamers will love to play again and again,” said Guillaume Brunier, producer at Ubisoft. “ZombiU takes advantage of the Nintendo Wii U’s one-of-a-kind capabilities and will be a launch title that every gamer will want to sink their teeth into.”*

*For more information on ZombiU, please visit the official ZombiU website (www.zombiu.com) and facebook.com/zombiugame*


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 5, 2012)

If anyone missed the conference and is wondering at what we are geeking out about:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcMRkyoHKeA


----------



## RoMee (Jun 5, 2012)

Zombi will suffer the same fate as the conduit.
Hardcore game for a casual console will equal bad sales.

Watch Dogs looks good though


----------



## machomuu (Jun 5, 2012)

RoMee said:


> Zombi will suffer the same fate as the conduit.
> Hardcore game for a casual console will equal bad sales.
> 
> Watch Dogs looks good though


The Wii U, however, has a much larger emphasis on core audiences than the Wii did.  I doubt it'll suffer the same fate unless it's genuinely bad.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 5, 2012)

RoMee said:


> Zombi will suffer the same fate as the conduit.
> Hardcore game for a casual console will equal bad sales.


No it won't, it has a much much better developer behind it rather than some small time dev who at best made mediocre titles and at worst some of the most disgraceful games ever made.  Ubisoft are far better at marketing than Sega too and have a fantastic relationship with Nintendo. Also the Wii U so far hasn't been marketed by Nintendo as a "casual" console.


----------



## RoMee (Jun 5, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> > Zombi will suffer the same fate as the conduit.
> ...



All Nintendo fans said the same thing when madworld, conduit, red steel, etc... was released.
I'll believe it when I see it.
Outside the Nintendo circle (non-fanboys) everyone still consider Nintendo a casual brand, and the Wii U is no exception, especially with the 3DS library (with the exception of resident evil) of casual/kiddie games continuing the trend.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 5, 2012)

RoMee said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > RoMee said:
> ...


Well here are two non-fanboys predicting otherwise, even if we're just a small piece of the pie.  Plus, I wouldn't say the 3DS' library is casual or kiddie: Devil Survivor Overclocked, Kid Icarus Uprising, Samurai Warriors, Senran Kagura, Resident Evil Revelations (and Mercs), those are just some of the bigger titles


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

Sony All-Star is clearly SSB, alright, watching the video it's clear where they got their inspiration from.

Also Beyond looks interesting.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah, but the cross-play with the Vita is amazing.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 5, 2012)

PS All Stars... _"only found on PlayStation"_ lol


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

shameless plug for mah thread

http://gbatemp.net/topic/328131-sony-e3-2012-press-conference/page__st__15

discuss here plox, thank you very much


----------



## machomuu (Jun 5, 2012)

About time they put a emphasis on PSN, Xbox gamers have been giving it crap for years.


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 5, 2012)

They just announced Call of Duty: Declassified for the Vita.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 5, 2012)

Assassin's Creed for the Vita although the graphics are meh imo

Also will be bundled with a White Vita when released.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

Sony started strong, but now less interesting. I hope it improves.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 5, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Sony started strong, but now less interesting. I hope it improves.


They gave out free psn+ to those in the audience apparently. Only if it was to everyone watching!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Sony started strong, but now less interesting. I hope it improves.
> ...


Bribing me won't change anything.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 5, 2012)

More Far Cry 3 = more boobies?


----------



## nando (Jun 5, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Sony started strong, but now less interesting. I hope it improves.
> ...



it's the least they could do for seating through that.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

Most of the videos thus far should have been much shorter than they are. I want to see more games that I didn't already know about.
It's nice to show game play video, but there is a limit to how much you can show.

Sony's conference is so boring! It started strong and I thought it was going amazing, but man is this boring!


----------



## orcid (Jun 5, 2012)

Wonderbook! 
If you are a collector, buy it! This will be one of the biggest flops of peripherals in gaming history.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

I hope Nintendo's Press Conference isn't a snooze fest as Sony's was.
Thus far Sony's has been bland, predictable, and boring.


----------



## Twiffles (Jun 5, 2012)

Just as planned.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5BLgycbUog


----------



## VMM (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm finding Sony E3 outstanding! 
I really enjoyed AC3 and AC3L! 
I enjoyed even more having Jack(Bioshock) as a playable character on PASBR!
I didn't knew FarCry, but being able to play local co-op shine my eyes! 
God of War with local co-op is a dream come true 
Beyond looks really good, but we still have little info about this.


I wonder if Sony's E3 usually are these good!


----------



## heartgold (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow Sony's second half of the conference was making me fall asleep. The PS Vita's Assassins Creed was awesome and the only game revealed there i'm looking forward to.


----------



## VMM (Jun 5, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Wow Sony's second half of the conference was making me fall asleep. The PS Vita's Assassins Creed was awesome and the only game revealed there i'm looking forward to.



What did you think abou Last of Us?

For me this was the best from Sony's E3


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow, I thought it would get better towards the end, but man was that boring!
Nintendo doesn't have much to compete with this year.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ubisoft has boobies and Nintendo has Mario. They both win E3. 'Nuff said.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 5, 2012)

VMM said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Sony's second half of the conference was making me fall asleep. The PS Vita's Assassins Creed was awesome and the only game revealed there i'm looking forward to.
> ...


Don't have a ps3 bro, it was good! Was looking out for more PS vita stuff though.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jun 5, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Sony All-Star is clearly SSB, alright, watching the video it's clear where they got their inspiration from.



And that's why I'll be getting it. I love Brawl. Sony is bringing some new stuff is being brought to the table too.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 5, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Don't have a ps3 bro, it was good! Was looking out for more PS vita stuff though.



Well no shit it was boring, you don't have any plans of buying the console they were showing off.

Also The Last of Us was amazing.


----------



## iggloovortex (Jun 5, 2012)

THE LAST OF US


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

Last of Us and AC Vita were good.
I might be getting All Stars Royale - but not on Vita.

But not tasty enough! 

I expected a lot more from Sony actually.
To me, they had the league for last year's E3.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jun 5, 2012)

The Last of Us was absolutely amazing, I agree.

Also REALLY looking forward to ACIII.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also The Last of Us was amazing.


Too bad that was the only highlight of their Conference.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 5, 2012)

PS Vita is dead!  

You had a nice run!


----------



## orcid (Jun 5, 2012)

I am disappointed. Beyond with Ellen Page was the only highlight, but there was no gameplay video. There was no other real new game besides Beyond and Sony Smash Stars . I woundn't have been surprised about a presentation of Beyond 2 at the end of the show.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 5, 2012)

I think the reason these conferences are sucking is because next e3 all the next-gen consoles are going to be officially revealed.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 5, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Also The Last of Us was amazing.
> ...



I thought PSASBR was pretty cool and, haters gonna hate, Wonderbook is neat. Not anything over the age of 5 at the moment would be interested in but it's original, it's cool, and it's fun.

Make a D&D Dungeon Master's Guide for it and you'll get the virgin adult audience in there.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


But the they talked way too much and the Wonderbook video was way too long. Sony made what could have been an interesting concept and dragged it it on way too long.
If they kept this short and simple, it would have been way more interesting.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 5, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> But the they talked way too much and the Wonderbook video was way too long. Sony made what could have been an interesting concept and dragged it it on way too long.
> If they kept this short and simple, it would have been way more interesting.



It was great because it gave me time to write my essay.

But the conference was rather drawn out and there was not enough announcements. Mostly just demos of stuff we knew about.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > But the they talked way too much and the Wonderbook video was way too long. Sony made what could have been an interesting concept and dragged it it on way too long.
> ...


Well a walking stick did walk across my keyboard in the middle of it, so I guess it has that much going for it.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jun 5, 2012)

That was my problem with the conference. There was a dearth of new news, which is disappointing.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 5, 2012)

For those who missed it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQL0LEuv0a0

There is extra stuff in the beginning of this vid that was not shown in the conference when it was live.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 5, 2012)

Hate to say it but Ubisoft is winning.


----------



## klim28 (Jun 5, 2012)

Browsed old E3 vids and here is what I have found.

This is how you announce a game...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXrsK8ICp8E


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 5, 2012)

klim28 said:


> Browsed old E3 vids and here is what I have found.
> 
> This is how you announce a game...
> 
> ...


F YEAH!!!!!


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 5, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Hate to say it but Ubisoft is winning.


I think Nintendo are winning with their pre-E3 show


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 5, 2012)

klim28 said:


> This is how you announce a game...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UP_iq7RuR3E


----------



## klim28 (Jun 5, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> klim28 said:
> 
> 
> > This is how you announce a game...
> ...



Can't argue with that but I like my video more. The reaction of the audience is priceless.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 5, 2012)

A friend just told me that on IGN's stream page there's a live viewer reaction gauge, and when Farcry 3's video started and it had that nude lady on it, the gauge went from all the way at the bottom to all the way at the top until she was off-screen. Can anyone confirm this hilarity?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 5, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> A friend just told me that on IGN's stream page there's a live viewer reaction gauge, and when Farcry 3's video started and it had that nude lady on it, the gauge went from all the way at the bottom to all the way at the top until she was off-screen. Can anyone confirm this hilarity?


HAHA I wish I could... And if this did happen, I wish I saw it


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 5, 2012)

Has the Sony presentation been postponed? I recall the Nintendo presentation being the last one.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 5, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Hate to say it but Ubisoft is winning.
> ...



They announced that their screen isn't horribly oversized and that they have a Xbox 360 controller. SO GOOD GUYS.


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...



they dont have a xbox 360 controller they have a modified classic controller  and i have you to thanks for showing it to us yesterday


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...


It's the Wii U's version of the CCP, it's not a new or copied concept for Nintendo you know...
They also detailed the Wii U's online a bit.


----------



## Schezo92 (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Master Mo (Jun 5, 2012)

Now Ubi did very great presentation. It was spot on: not dragged on or too long.

Watch Dogs looked really awesome and Rayman looked as amazing as the first one and the Murphy action looked very nice as well, since there really was much to do for him and the musical part of the level was particularly impressive, though I personally would play it with Stylus (but I use a pen with iPad as well so...).

Also what I was wondering is how ACIII would work in more horizontal terrain and they delivered. I`m not very fond of the series but they did a good transition to the American continent.

Far Cry though was beyond amazing. Very intense!

As I said they`ve outdone themself and up until know by far the best conference surprisingly...


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 5, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> Has the Sony presentation been postponed? I recall the Nintendo presentation being the last one.



Sony presentation was last night.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 5, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> > Has the Sony presentation been postponed? I recall the Nintendo presentation being the last one.
> ...



And how do you explain this?


Spoiler


----------



## Minox (Jun 5, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> > WiiBricker said:
> ...


I think you should take a moment and have a look at that timer and see if you notice something wrong with it..



Spoiler



It's going upwards.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 5, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> > WiiBricker said:
> ...



The timer's broken dude. Spike TV doesn't cover Sony's. You had to either watch it online or watch it on g4tv.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 5, 2012)

Dammit, how could you trick me, GBAtemp   
Well, I will try to download it then.


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 5, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> Dammit, how could you trick me, GBAtemp
> Well, I will try to download it then.




you dint miss much there were no vita games and like 2 ps3 games  and move


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 5, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> > A friend just told me that on IGN's stream page there's a live viewer reaction gauge, and when Farcry 3's video started and it had that nude lady on it, the gauge went from all the way at the bottom to all the way at the top until she was off-screen. Can anyone confirm this hilarity?
> ...



Edited it for the eyes of wee chillins, though it still may be NSFW for some, so I spoilered it.



Spoiler


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 5, 2012)

Fibrizo said:


> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> > Dammit, how could you trick me, GBAtemp
> ...



That would save me some bandwidth. No Vita games in an E3 presentation? No new cool things?


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 5, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> Fibrizo said:
> 
> 
> > WiiBricker said:
> ...



if you like harry potter and move there was that :/


----------



## Satangel (Jun 5, 2012)

The lack of Vita titles makes me a bit sad, but that new bundle makes me a bit happier  Still debating on getting one, they really still have to convince me....


----------



## BrunoAlvesMontei (Jun 5, 2012)

OMG i can't wait, i wish they announce a Wii U release date and a new Zelda and Metroid.


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 5, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> [That would save me some bandwidth. No Vita games in an E3 presentation? No new cool things?




heres what happen in easy form



Spoiler


----------



## donaldgx (Jun 5, 2012)

'nintendo e3 approaches' 'gets hyped'


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> they have a Xbox 360 controller.


Why do people keep saying they ripped off the 360 controller? Heck, the button/stick arrangement is one I've never seen before on a mainstream controller for any of the "big" consoles. The Wii U Pro controller is no more of a 360 ripoff than the 360 controller is a dualshock ripoff.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 5, 2012)

All aboard the hype train. Next stop. Nintendo!


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 5, 2012)

Spoiler



I have hope that Valve announces during the Nintendo conference Half-Life 3.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 5, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I have hope that Valve announces during the Nintendo conference Half-Life 3.


Valve can only count to two. No chance.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 5, 2012)

Looking forward to dedicated one hour Wii U presentation.

Come on Nintendo, blow our minds.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 5, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Portal 2: Episode 1


----------



## flygon12345 (Jun 5, 2012)

nintendos stream canceled/????

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc_IHVMiPvo

this was the link to nintedos stream by gamespot ..this link also there in the 1st page of this thread


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 5, 2012)

flygon12345 said:


> nintendos stream canceled/????


Nope, they've just posted on FB to where you can watch it.


----------



## Forstride (Jun 5, 2012)

flygon12345 said:


> -snip-


Just the YouTube stream.  The regular GameStop stream, as well as the one on twitch.tv are still going.


----------



## flygon12345 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> flygon12345 said:
> 
> 
> > nintendos stream canceled/????
> ...


thnx for the info.....i just checked the twitch site and the stream is not canceled there..


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 5, 2012)

Look at what is on the main stage at the moment.


Spoiler


----------



## Coconut (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm gonna be sad if Ninty doesn't announce my animal crossing


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 5, 2012)

6k views and rising on Nintendo's e3 stream and the chat there is just hilarious.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 5, 2012)

Coconut said:


> I'm gonna be sad if Ninty doesn't announce my animal crossing


They announced Animal Crossing at the last E3, remember?  Or are you talking about a Wii U version?


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 5, 2012)

F-ZERO U!!!!!


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm surprised a lot more hasn't been leaked...unless there is nothing but 3DS games we know about, NSMB & Pikmin 3.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 5, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> F-ZERO U!!!!!


"CA'MAWN!!!"


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 5, 2012)

now the american shooter fest is over....
time for some video games


----------



## machomuu (Jun 5, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> now the american shooter fest is over....
> time for some video games


Sony was actually pretty light on shooters, and if you don't count The Last of Us, there weren't really that many shooting-centric games shown.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 5, 2012)

Damn time is so close....3DS revision here i come.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 5, 2012)

People are going insane everywhere for Nintendo's e3 presentation. The hype is out of control.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 5, 2012)

You think he would get tired of trolling. Gees...


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

Lolwat, theres a live show on MTV2? Since when did they care about gamers (Atleast making us not look like super nerds, or completely socially inept)


----------



## Fudge (Jun 5, 2012)

I called it in another thread D:

I want Galaxy U!


----------



## MavrickJones (Jun 5, 2012)

REGGIE SAID HIS BODY IS READY


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

At least Nintendo is actually showing video games and unlike Sony and Microsoft, they're not showing videos that drag on so long they kill the game before it's even out.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

I hope that 3DS conference is on G4TV tomorrow, my computer hates the stream for some reason


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jun 5, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> I hope that 3DS conference is on G4TV tomorrow, my computer hates the stream for some reason


What time is it? I missed the announced time.

Fire Emblem: Awakening _must_ be announced.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

Said 6PM tomorrow, im assuming EST


----------



## MavrickJones (Jun 5, 2012)

1. Nintendo
2. Ubisoft
3. Microsoft/Sony
4. EA

Best worse list.


----------



## Terenigma (Jun 5, 2012)

When they showed zombiU everyone game related on my twitter feed had positive comments about it, myself included.

zombieU looks pretty damn cool!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 5, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> Lolwat, theres a live show on MTV2? Since when did they care about gamers (Atleast making us not look like super nerds, or completely socially inept)


You know there are normal gamers out there right?


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> dgwillia said:
> 
> 
> > Lolwat, theres a live show on MTV2? Since when did they care about gamers (Atleast making us not look like super nerds, or completely socially inept)
> ...



Yes, but MTV never shows them lol


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > dgwillia said:
> ...


It's just a ploy to get more views for their channel. I guess more people have finally stopped watching their horrible shows.


----------



## MavrickJones (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo's Tech Demo Land!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 5, 2012)

Felt like Nintendo jumped the shark last year. This year, the shark completely ate them up and spat out Atari.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

GeekyGuy said:


> Felt like Nintendo jumped the shark last year. This year, the shark completely ate them up and spat out Atari.



There is honestly no better way to describe what just happened.....


----------



## Coconut (Jun 5, 2012)

What the.

I was totally serious. Just dance looked horrible.

Mod whoever deleted my post, you don't know what trolling is.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 5, 2012)

Some good stuff here but underwhelming, promising titles including New Super Mario Bros U and 2, but no Zelda, no Metroid, no Smash Bros, no Star Fox, but Pikmin 3 looks awesome.

No release date or price given which is really irritating, they only said "launching this holiday"..

Also far too much emphasis on NintendoLand, which is basically going to be the Wii Sports/Wii Play title that introduces new gameplay methods.

Looking forward to their next presentations that show off the games, this conference was still much better than Sony or Microsoft however, but I may have to hand E3 to Ubisoft, what a shocker!


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, my rating on E3

1.Sony
2.Nintendo
3.Ubisoft
4.EA
5.Lolmicrosoft

Hoping for some epic Nintendo surprises from the 3DS conference, though im not gonna get excited.


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 5, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> Well, my rating on E3
> 
> 1.Sony
> 2.Nintendo
> ...



Please tell me how sony NO games wonderbook won ?


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 5, 2012)

That was so disappointing....


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 5, 2012)

ZombiU, Pikmin and NSMBU were by far the best things shown. Everything else was very predictable... That goes for nearly all conferences. The only one who showed something shockingly new is Sony with BeyondTS. Nothing else really from the big three...

I kinda would have wished them to show the interface and such of the console a little bit but it seems like they`re saving that. the price and the launch date for some other time when it`s not that crowded announcement-wise.

Also where is the Retro-game... I thought they would announce one at the conference.

EDIT: Conference-Rating:

1. Ubisoft
2. Sony/Nintendo
3. EA/Microsoft


----------



## heartgold (Jun 5, 2012)

Hopefully the 3DS software showcase is a bit more exciting.


----------



## Coconut (Jun 5, 2012)

Castlevania looked cool 
Okay, everyone saw that trailer already, but it looked cool. Paper Mario looked also nice, and Scribblenauts.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 5, 2012)

It was overall meh, it started strong but showed stuff we've seen.


----------



## PizzaPino (Jun 5, 2012)

started strong and ended with 20mins of nintendoland shit


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 5, 2012)

I was contented until it ended with Nintendo Land. Why?
There is still hope. Come on Software Showcase.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

Well I am a bit more interested in the WiiU than I was when I started this thing. Too bad they ended on such a bad note.
I was really hoping for a price or a release date, something so I know when to start saving up for it.


----------



## Charon (Jun 5, 2012)

no f-zero, no metroid, no super smash bros, no zelda...or kirby or something..
I dont know man.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 5, 2012)

PizzaPino said:


> started strong and ended with 20mins of nintendoland shit


QFT, that shit just looks so boring and short-lived :/


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 5, 2012)

For those who missed it (like me)

http://www.youtube.c...d&v=36L_yDo04qk

skip to 8:02


----------



## VMM (Jun 5, 2012)

People were really hoping and saying Nintendo E3 would be the best, but now it looked boring and disapointed me. 
I was expecting a lot of 3DS games, expecting new and interesting games for WiiU like Kirby, Zelda, Metroid, Donkey Kong, F-zero and more of WiiU Mario.
I'm still going to watch Ubisoft E3, but Sony's E3 looked the best for me by now!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 5, 2012)

They said they didn't want to ignore the 3DS fans?

Well they completely ignored the DS fans! Either way, they've ignored a good part of the audience who can't upgrade to 3DS because it's too pricey!


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 5, 2012)

The DS is officially dead.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 5, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> Said 6PM tomorrow, im assuming EST


It was 6PM Pacific time. So that's 9PM eastern time.


----------



## Charon (Jun 5, 2012)

super economy mario was worth a laugh.
everything is gold and cash flying from everywhere, lol.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 5, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> They said they didn't want to ignore the 3DS fans?
> 
> Well they completely ignored the DS fans! Either way, they've ignored a good part of the audience who can't upgrade to 3DS because it's too pricey!


That would be like saying Nintendo "ignored" Gamecube fans a year and a half after the Wii was released. The DS has officially been replaced by the 3DS, there's literally no point in showcasing DS games. Except for Pokemon... Of course, releasing Pokemon B/W2 on the DS is Nintendo's excuse to not actually put effort into the graphics, and their way of saying "lol, it's pokemon, the stupid lemmings will buy it no matter WHAT system it's on."


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 5, 2012)

ChaosZero816 said:


> I was contented until it ended with Nintendo Land. Why?
> There is still hope. Come on Software Showcase.


My exact thoughts right now.

Nintendo Land seemed like an interesting idea... until they showed the gameplay... then it only got worse with the grandma/family videos...


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo Land is meant to showcase the features of the system by combining 15 mini games of familiar characters (including Mario, DK, Animal Crossing) into one. It's a neat concept but I doubt a lot of people will buy it.


----------



## ForteGospel (Jun 5, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Nintendo Land is meant to showcase the features of the system by combining 15 mini games of familiar characters (including Mario, DK, Animal Crossing) into one. It's a neat concept but I doubt a lot of people will buy it.



its going to be the new wii sports, it will come bundle with every console


----------



## Schezo92 (Jun 5, 2012)

People might disagree but I wish they showed more actual gameplay in general and less cinematic trailers. I know they need to sell it, but I wanted to see gameplay not a cgi movie.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 5, 2012)

After all that big hype for the Nintendo Wii U conference... it was just alright. Woo.

Well, this E3 has been a bit of a bust. We've seen some very interesting stuff (Watch Dogs, The Last of Us, SmartGlass, etc.) but it's lacked the huge megaton announcements that everyone was hoping for.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 5, 2012)

Gahars said:


> After all that big hype for the Nintendo Wii U conference... it was just alright. Woo.
> 
> Well, this E3 has been a bit of a bust. We've seen some very interesting stuff (Watch Dogs, The Last of Us, SmartGlass, etc.) but it's lacked the huge megaton announcements that everyone was hoping for.


I agree. E3 overall (in terms of conferences) was lacking this year.


----------



## ForteGospel (Jun 6, 2012)

well there is still a small hope for the 3ds conference (for those interested in 3ds that is...)


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jun 6, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> For those who missed it (like me)
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...d&v=36L_yDo04qk
> 
> skip to 8:02


Video link is set to private


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 6, 2012)

BlackAce83 said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > For those who missed it (like me)
> ...


Weird, I got it from this site: http://www.insidegam...nferences-here/

All conferences uploaded seem to be working except the Nintendo one... I will contact them via Twitter.

EDIT: They are checking it out. I assume it will be working shortly.







@[member='BlackAce83']


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 6, 2012)

BlackAce83 said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > For those who missed it (like me)
> ...


Any other place I can watch the conference?


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 6, 2012)

DeMoN said:


> BlackAce83 said:
> 
> 
> > triassic911 said:
> ...


You can torrent it from your site of choice.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jun 6, 2012)

@*triassic911 *

Thanks for your efforts, downloading it now


----------



## VMM (Jun 6, 2012)

I saw many people all hyped for Nintendo E3 press-conference, but I wasn't!
For me Ubisoft was outstanding this year!
Sony was great!
Nintendo was good!
Konami was okay! 
and
Microsoft was terribad! 

For me Sony was a lot better than I expected, but Ubisoft was the one who stole the scene!


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 6, 2012)

BlackAce83 said:


> @*triassic911 *
> 
> Thanks for your efforts, downloading it now


Hmm I wasn't notified of this mention... Anyway I guess they will take longer to put it up, it is still private.


----------



## Janthran (Jun 6, 2012)

I need another livestream on Youtube. I wonder what YT downloader thinks about it.


----------



## flygon12345 (Jun 6, 2012)

wtffffffff..................no nfs mw2 for wii u


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 6, 2012)

ForteGospel said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Nintendo Land is meant to showcase the features of the system by combining 15 mini games of familiar characters (including Mario, DK, Animal Crossing) into one. It's a neat concept but I doubt a lot of people will buy it.
> ...


They didn't confirm that at all, its not even in Nintendo's "launch window".


----------



## ForteGospel (Jun 7, 2012)

ForteGospel said:


> well there is still a small hope for the 3ds conference (for those interested in 3ds that is...)


well that was depressing... only good thing was some more info about castlevania


----------

